# Superbill - does anyone have a cardiac superbill



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 8, 2008)

does anyone have a cardiac superbill they would share ? are know where i could get one ?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 9, 2008)

traciecpc

I may have a router at home, I will look this weekend and get back to you if I find it.  Its pretty good.

Machelle


----------



## bcevans36 (Jul 9, 2008)

If you will give me your fax number I will fax you one.

Thanks


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

ok thanks, i wrote on the other forum but i'll write it again, its 985-873-2159


----------



## NancyAMcGonigle (Jul 9, 2008)

Could I get you to email me one?
Thanks,
Nancy McGonigle
McGonigle9210@msn.com


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyAMcGonigle said:


> Could I get you to email me one?
> Thanks,
> Nancy McGonigle
> McGonigle9210@msn.com



i also found this website with different types of superbills http://www.donself.com/superbills.html


----------

